# New Aliens vs Predator Game coming to Xbox 360 in 2010!



## HighGain510 (May 28, 2009)

Looks like there is a new Aliens vs Predator game finally coming out (FPS-style! ) for 360 next year!  Searched for some screenshots and it looks promising but we'll see how the gameplay/storyline turns out. I believe the 3rd movie comes out next year too, hopefully it's better than the last one... 

Teaser from Sega below:


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 28, 2009)

I saw some screenshots for this in a magazine, looks insane.


----------



## hufschmid (May 28, 2009)

If its a survivor like ''blow the heads up of the aliens on the screen'' that would really suck...

If its truly a one person game with those graphics and a story which is exactly like the movie, that would be epic


----------



## DDDorian (May 28, 2009)

So is this one actually still coming out? I know Sega had three or four Aliens games in the works, including an RPG, but they canned most of them about six weeks back.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 28, 2009)

I believe so, these videos were just released like 2 weeks ago IIRC? Plus the pictures were in some gaming magazine recently so I'm hoping so! 

EDIT: Yep, definitely coming out. It's on Sega's website currently:

http://www.sega.com/games/aliens-vs-predator/

Says coming to PC, PS3 and XBox 360 Early 2010!  Here's hoping it's good!


----------



## Triple-J (May 28, 2009)

I think this is the one being made by Rebellion the creators of the original AvP game on PC (and Jaguar too i think) which means it's guaranteed to be great! 

Their original is one of the best shooters ever each character has a totally different style of play which basically makes it 3 games in 1 a survival horror, a stealth game and ....er.......some kind of bizarre cross between Spiderman Tony Hawk's and Cannibal Holocaust! it's still very playable and well worth seeking out as a taster of what's to come plus it can be picked up for pennies now.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 2, 2010)

Well it's finally coming out!!!  2 more weeks until it drops, I can't wait, I've been watching youtube vids of actual multiplayer demos and it looks sick!  Here's a few that were cool:


[YOUTUBEVID]or4G9e4czNY[/YOUTUBEVID]


[YOUTUBEVID]q6QZLuRYKWc[/YOUTUBEVID]


There are a whole bunch of others but I can't run through them right now to find the best ones. Of course my main 360 (Elite, 2 years old) died with an E74 error 2 days ago so that will be gone for 2+ weeks now and my old 360 is giving me disc-reading errors now.  

That said, I cancelled my pre-order for 360 and changed it to PC as my desktop has been sitting in the corner collecting dust (got a really good deal when Circuit City was going out of business, HP desktop loaded with 8GB RAM, Quad-Core Processor [would have to check the model to get the exact specs but I remember it being pretty decent], 750GB HDD and an ATI 3000-series video card for $400 but since it came with Vista x64 stock I wasn't really able to run games on it very well due to driver incompatibilites with the OS.  Fortunately I just snagged a copy of Windows 7 so I'm going to try this again as I heard games are running much better now that they seem to have worked out all the issues that came up with Vista!  Hopefully my video card can handle it, if not I can fix that myself easily and prices have been coming down on those so I might do it anyways!  I can't wait, been looking forward to a REAL AvP game for a while as the last ones were so-so due to hardware/graphical limitations but this one looks promising!


----------



## GazPots (Feb 2, 2010)

I've had this pre-ordered since it was announced. 


I STILL remember playing the original Rebellion game (not the dire top down strategy crap game another company made etc) 10 years ago and i'm super excited at this shit. It looks to be one of the most brutal games coming out. I vividly remember SHITTING myself when you play the marine and witness the red glow of the lasers tracking youand then bursting into lots of chunky bits as you die. 


Also biting actual human players heads off as an alien will be amazing aswell.  The death sequences are astounding.

Also in multiplayer, playing as a predator against 8 marines (or rounda bouts) and seeing who can score the highest marine kills will be awesome. Kill the pred and you become it.

Aswell as infestation. All players are marines bar 1 alien. If he kills a guy they become an alien and so on until no humans remain. 



Multiplayer on this is going to rock like a bastard.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 3, 2010)

They have survivor mode too where it's 4 marines locked in a room that just continues swarming with Aliens to see how long you can last. One of the designers of the game said in one of the interviews on youtube something along the lines of, "You can't win... it's just a matter of how long you can stay alive..."  The multiplayer modes sound awesome and the gameplay looks killer, I think playing as the alien is going to be more awesome than I thought previously.... it's almost like playing COD MW2 with lightweight, marathon and commando... AND being able to run on the walls and the ceiling! EPIC!   I can't wait, my copy of Windows 7 arrived last night, going to install it tonight so my setup is up and running.


----------



## Pauly (Feb 3, 2010)

Will get this on PC eventually, DirectX11 makes it look siiick!

Kills vid!


DirectX11 for the PC gamers:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRlfgwRDCew&feature=channel


----------



## jymellis (Feb 3, 2010)

god i cant wait!


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 3, 2010)

Pauly said:


> Will get this on PC eventually, DirectX11 makes it look siiick!
> 
> Kills vid!
> 
> ...




That was one of the ones I was going to post but I couldn't remember what search brought it up!  I CAN'T WAIT!!! This game looks incredibly badass, and I looooove a good FPS Multiplayer game!


----------



## jymellis (Feb 3, 2010)

i actually have the ps2 avp strategy game and like it. i also love concrete jungle.

did i mention i have all the mcfarlan figures?


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 3, 2010)

I used to read the novels and graphic novels, I'm a HUUUUGE fan of the aliens, predator and aliens vs predator stuff! 

Slightly OT but I heard there is an Aliens Prequel in the works with Ridley Scott....


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 3, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> I used to read the novels and graphic novels, I'm a HUUUUGE fan of the aliens, predator and aliens vs predator stuff!
> 
> Slightly OT but I heard there is an Aliens Prequel in the works with Ridley Scott....



I hope they don't do a prequel. The great thing about the aliens is they are so mysterious. Some doors are best left closed. I think they should just go back to basics, make a raw, gritty horror film. Not gory action flick.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 3, 2010)

Ridley Scott made the first one what it was. I am confident that if he's in charge of the prequel, it (hopefully) won't suck.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 3, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Ridley Scott made the first one what it was. I am confident that if he's in charge of the prequel, it (hopefully) won't suck.



Oh I'm sure it'd be good, just part of me doesn't want to know where the aliens came from  Makes them scarier.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 3, 2010)

man, this looks way too good!


----------



## Pauly (Feb 4, 2010)

Gotta love that Predator laugh at the end. The trophy kills are brutal (gorey pic):
http://www.thelostgamer.com/wp-cont...stom_1261076785644_avp_preview_screens_30.jpg


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 4, 2010)

7 Dying Trees said:


> man, this looks way too good!



Not sure if you're gaming on PC or console but if you have a newer card with the right specs you can actually run DirectX 11 on this game! 


[YOUTUBEVID]jy5WpqETl7o[/YOUTUBEVID]




Also for the 360 guys, I think they're supposed to release the multiplayer demo TODAY!  I'm going to be getting it for PC but I'll be playing the demo on 360 until my copy arrives! 

I'm heading out and grabbing a new video card that is DirectX 11-capable and a new power supply so I'll be good to go!


----------



## jymellis (Feb 4, 2010)

\m/


----------



## PnKnG (Feb 4, 2010)

Since the demo is going to hit the PSN store today I will check it out and may buy it if its any good.


----------



## GazPots (Feb 4, 2010)

Deathmatch is OK i guess but i'd much prefer a species match where i don't have to gun everything at once while watching i don't get tailed/bladed/minced from behind all the time.



Graphics are not bad for all i can see (pretty dark ) but the default controls take a bit of getting used to. I found the alien really hard to get a decent kill that didn't involve me just running at them and mashing x as i try to get behind them.


I've yet to sneak up on a guy and bite his head with the alien but i'm sure i'll get it down eventually. I found the fact they've changed the way the alien sticks to the walls a bit weird. It used to be hold the button to stick but now it's a toggle and it's unchangeable which is messing with my brain a lot. 


Played as the pred a few times and it was quite fun. I did manage to get the plasmacaster once and it raped all. Seriously, it was mauling them away down corridors from miles away. Mucho fun.



Overall, it isn't as amazing as i thought it'd be but it's good fun nonetheless. Role on single player/other multiplayer modes (that marine survival one )


Gaz


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 4, 2010)

I can't wait to get home and download the demo on XBL!  Yeah that was sort of my feeling too, seems like a game that might be better suited to keyboard + mouse controls, hence why I went for PC!  I'll play the 360 demo tonight but I'll let you know if it's better on PC than it is on a console.  That's good to know too, because I see myself playing as an alien or a predator 90%+ of the time, too many other games out there that are just point and shoot... if I want that I'll go play some more COD MW2!


----------



## Pauly (Feb 4, 2010)

The demo is shit for PC owners, it's locked to Directx9 and apparently it's the same multiplayer demo they were using at E3 10 months ago, because Sega told Rebellion to put a demo out when they weren't planning on releasing one. Bear that in mind when you play, as it's not the finished article. It's also a port of the 360 demo, which also affects the quality. 

A few people have been put off buying the game because of it, but I'll hold out for the actual thing since this demo is rather cobbled together.



HighGain510 said:


> Not sure if you're gaming on PC or console but if you have a newer card with the right specs you can actually run DirectX 11 on this game!
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBEVID]jy5WpqETl7o[/YOUTUBEVID]
> ...




You'll probably be out of luck if you're after one of the high end 5870's or 5970's, stock levels are atrociously low. Get one if you can though, it'll run anything you throw at it for a couple of years maxed out as long as the rest of your set up is hot.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm on my way to the store now and they have a 5870 in-stock they're holding for me in fact!  Can't wait to set it up this weekend... only 2 more weeks!  The rest of my setup is up to snuff, just the video card is lacking, so once I have the missing piece of the puzzle I'm good to go!


----------



## Pauly (Feb 4, 2010)

Sick. The good thing with that card is that really there are no games (bar Crysis but it's badly optimised so meh) that will push it, or look set to push it coming out, and if in a couple of years you need more grunt, you can just get another one for far less than you paid for the first one, CrossFire it and be good for another couple of years.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah I'm excited... until I got it home and realized why I hate PC gaming.... the card is HUUUUUGE. So deep in fact that I now have to go buy a new case as this one isn't big enough... damn you ATI! 

Also I downloaded the 360 version... wow. I hope this is WAY off from the final product as they're claiming because the controls are SO bad on 360 IMO. Graphics are ok but the controls kill it for me. I'm definitely glad I changed it to PC, seems like one of those games not meant for console controllers for sure.  I'll be working on getting my PC up and running before then so I can run everything once it arrives because the game itself seems like it will be fantastic, just need to get the PC ready and hope the final version is a bit cleaner than the 360 demo they released!


----------



## GazPots (Feb 5, 2010)

Pauly said:


> The demo is shit for PC owners, it's locked to Directx9 and apparently it's the same multiplayer demo they were using at E3 10 months ago, because Sega told Rebellion to put a demo out when they weren't planning on releasing one. Bear that in mind when you play, as it's not the finished article. It's also a port of the 360 demo, which also affects the quality.
> 
> A few people have been put off buying the game because of it, but I'll hold out for the actual thing since this demo is rather cobbled together.




This is good to hear. I did think it was a bit wonky when i first played but got used to it. The controls however, are brutally bizarre. Meleeing feels like luck have the time and it basically is a game of "first to get behind and hit x wins" sort of affair unless you block. It it truely is a 10 month old demo release purley because sega wanted something out then hopefully it'll be a lot more polished. We'll see very soon. 

And free for all kinda sucks as you can't effectivly stalk as a predator at all since the aliens see where everyone is at all times. I can't wait to get the single player game though. Stick it up through the 5.1 on the big tv and sit back and enjoy. It'll be good.


It's no Modern Warfare 2 but it's not trying to be.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 5, 2010)

If it's available on PSN I'll have a look at it.

I have a moster PC rig (dual water cooled qaud core xeons running with hyperthreading, 16 cores  ) but that was meant purely for recording, and not sure i want to start messing around putting on games and "depurifying" it...

PS3 is my gaming platform


----------



## Pauly (Feb 5, 2010)

Lol yeah they're like 12" cards. Google 'list of cases that fit a 5870'.

As said this demo is the xbox 360 one from E3 quickly ported to PC to keep Sega happy. Far from the finished article (no dx11, badly optimised). The other problem is free-for-all deathmatch doesn't really suit the game, esp. if too many people are playing as Preds or Aliens.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 6, 2010)

Pauly said:


> Lol yeah they're like 12" cards. Google 'list of cases that fit a 5870'.
> 
> As said this demo is the xbox 360 one from E3 quickly ported to PC to keep Sega happy. Far from the finished article (no dx11, badly optimised). The other problem is free-for-all deathmatch doesn't really suit the game, esp. if too many people are playing as Preds or Aliens.



Not sure about other systems but in regular deathmatch they limit the amount of predators to 2.  I think the predator is my favorite character thus far (might dig the aliens more once I can use a keyboard and mouse for the controls ) but I get annoyed when I join a room that has a few people already set to Predator so I'm stuck with either alien or marine, or sometimes don't have a choice if too many folks already picked aliens.  I will say the pulse rifle for the marine isn't bad at all and the smartgun is ridiculous with the auto-targeting... I clipped an alien running towards me on the ceiling before he even got close!  Looks like the marine isn't as much the "prey" as everyone assumed. The motion tracker is sweet too so you don't ALWAYS get ambushed as long as you spin around a lot, but the human vision is severely limited in the dark so they all have trade-offs.


----------



## Alien DNA (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## K-Roll (Feb 6, 2010)

I feel so good after I invested a couple more bucks while buing a new PC this year and actually bought the new Radeon series supportin DX11 (HD 5750), i tested out Dirt 2 and it looks almost like a movie.. However a friend of mine pointed out that none of these games take a full advantage of the DX11, but only like 20%..who knows..


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hmmm interesting.... I wonder if they tweaked the demo or something because I was just in a game that literally had 7 predators and ONE alien! LOL I left my vision on thermal the whole time until I saw a little gray movement and switched to green mode (alien). I grabbed the shoulder cannon and raped house, 6 kills in a row between that and the disc. It is official, the predator is my favorite! <3 Also for anyone who didn't know already, if you hold down the "secondary weapon" (not sure what that is on PC or PS3, but on 360 it's right trigger) while using the shoulder cannon and aim at the target you'll get the 3 red lights forming the targeting triangle just like the movies and the books and it shoots a bigger/more accurate blast that can sometimes kill in one shot!  That's what I did, found a spot where I could corner myself so no sneak attacks or death from above and just raped with the laser and the throwing disc!  I'm glad they have some checks and balances in place though, aliens are super fast but if they run straight they're easy enough to blast with the shoulder cannon and the humans can nail one coming straight at them, forces people to play using technique or running spray and pray!  Even though this is pre-release code I have high hopes for the full version!


----------



## lobee (Feb 6, 2010)

I played the demo for a bit on the 360 yesterday, but I think I need to give it more time to decide if I really like it or not. I started out with the predator, because he's a badass obviously, and was disappointed because this was before I knew you could pick up weapons. I'll have to check that out next time I play.

Next I was a human. They stick out like a sore thumb. The aliens and predators blend in with the background and are ridiculously fast, comparatively. My favorite weapons were the shotty and sniper. Alternate fire with the shotgun up close kills anything in one shot. Sniper is good if you're backed up in a large room. You can pick off anything coming at you straight on with ease, and you can no-scope if they're running serpentine or too close. I thought the flamethrower blew, and the assault rifle/smg, whatever, was meh.

My biggest gripe with the alien is the kill scenes. Yeah they're cool, but they take forever in a fast paced game like this. They leave you vulnerable for way too long. Playing as the alien, your main hope is to use your speed to chase enemies and grab them from behind. I don't know how many times I've died while in a kill screen, or how many times I've killed aliens in a kill screen. I just know that it was often, and annoying. If you go straight at the enemy, you can't out-melee a Predator(unless the player sucks), and the humans will shred you with weapons before you get there.



All in all, it was still relatively entertaining. Running around on walls/ceilings as the alien terrorizing people? Sign me up. Being the Predator who's a badass by default? Fuck yes. Stocking up on guns and killing everything that moves while your adrenaline levels rise as a human? Muthafucka.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 6, 2010)

I think the kill scenes in general are far too long, your reward for being stealthy enough to get behind the enemy without getting torn apart should be a quick, silent death for them. I agree, it takes some of the kill scenes way too long to pan out, although the alien does have some benefits like automatic healing.  So if you're being shot at, run to the dark (assuming it's not a predator chasing you ) and hide out for a bit to regain your health.


----------



## Pauly (Feb 6, 2010)

The problem is deathmatch is a tired old multiplayer mode and this game doesn't really suit it. The trophy kills seem quite natural in the single-player because for the alien and pred, you're usually sneaking about, offing people one by one when it's an opportune time rather than everyone running round like a headless chicken.

Also yeah Dirt 2 looks ridiculous, there's a guy on YouTube playing it on a high end i7 system with Crossfired 5970's (he must have a LOT of money to burn) and it looks incredible.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yep species deathmatches will be badass, and the variations of "zombie" games (1 predator, kill predator you become predator and 1 alien, he kills you you become alien etc.) should be cool too.


----------



## Pauly (Feb 6, 2010)

The 'zombie' modes seem far more balanced, although to be honest the multiplayer maps I've seen so far look somewhat uninspired, but then they're constrained because you have to make a map that doesn't give one species too much of an advantage. Difficult to make it work when you have 3 quite different approaches to play, weapons, abilities e.t.c. For that reason I'd probably stick to the single-player; if I want a good online experience I'll wait and see what Bad Company 2 is like.


----------



## cyril v (Feb 6, 2010)

i'm actually playing the demo on mah' pc right now. MP only, slightly fun but mostly funny as hell when you kill someone up close with the predator or the alien.


----------



## TheClownPrince (Feb 10, 2010)

Been playing the demo alot (on PS3) and I am in love with this game, being the Alien is a particular highlight since I'm such an Alien nut (more so the first movie than the others, though I admire them all to be honest... even the lesser ones). I'll probably trade in MW2 and pick this up when it comes out in a week or two... great fun.


----------



## jymellis (Feb 10, 2010)

where are you getting the ps3 demo maing?


----------



## TheClownPrince (Feb 10, 2010)

jymellis said:


> where are you getting the ps3 demo maing?



It's available to download for free on the PlayStation store. Multiplayer (online) only.


----------



## jam3v (Feb 10, 2010)

I played the demo on PC. The multiplayer is really bad. I love Aliens, so I'm hoping the SP is a bit more interesting.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 10, 2010)

Got the MP demo. Definitely won't be buying it.


----------



## TheClownPrince (Feb 10, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Got the MP demo. Definitely won't be buying it.



Wow, stop being a douche *cry cry*


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 10, 2010)

Unwarranted response of the century.


----------



## GazPots (Feb 10, 2010)

^ Wtf?


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 11, 2010)

Considering the demo is based on pre-release code that Rebellion didn't want to use as a demo in the first place (Sega wanted a demo released), I'm not judging it too harshly. I had fun in MP as is, considering the full version is supposed to be even better I can't wait. The one map you get to play is so-so, some of the other maps that are more open (think the temples looked badass IMO) should be even more fun to play.  My gaming case and new psu ship this weekend so I should have my gaming PC assembled before my copy of AvP arrives.  Also, since I have been snowed in for over a week now I took the opportunity to watch AvP and AvP: Requiem back-to-back yesterday.  

I'm thinking instead of the land mines, the predator TOTALLY should have been given the badass snare nets to stick people to the wall!   The disc and shoulder cannon are obvious choices, maybe they will release an update or DLC down the road with more weapons, the combi stick is ok but kinda lame IMO... hard to hit a target with that sometimes. 

P.S. That Danny kid is a real cocknozzle, hopefully (as I think this was his SECOND ban IIRC?) this was a perma-ban. Dude contributes a lot of angry opinions and lame inflammatory comments.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 11, 2010)

It's only a week nap, but hopefully he gets the message?

+1 about him being way angry and lame all the time.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 11, 2010)

Shame.   Bringing all that hate into my happy gaming thread!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Triple-J (Feb 12, 2010)

IGN reviewed it and gave it a pretty respectable 8.5 they said it's not without it's flaws but to be honest some are unavoidable (such as the Alien not having much of a story in single player) here's the review Aliens vs. Predator UK Review - Xbox 360 Review at IGN


----------



## Origin (Feb 13, 2010)

TheClownPrince said:


> Wow, stop being a douche *cry cry*



Don't you love how retarded and defensive 'gamer' dudes get


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 13, 2010)

Origin said:


> Don't you love how retarded and defensive 'gamer' dudes get



Nah, I wouldn't peg him for being a gamer... he got really whiney and defensive (and offensive, honestly ) in a few other threads like the Avatar thread.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 13, 2010)

Origin said:


> Don't you love how retarded and defensive 'gamer' dudes get



I find it amusing that he got particularly butthurt over anon neg rep then proceeds to do the same to Dave. 

Anyhow back on topic. As a fan of both the original PC games I'm hoping there'll be a PC port, I need some sneaky, invisible, disc throwing Pred action.

Edit: May well not be him but the neg rep and the post are identical so it's more likely than not. Especially since he was the only one to take offence at the post. Kind of disappointing in a way as we've managed to have perfectly rational arguments in other threads.


----------



## Origin (Feb 13, 2010)

BigBaldIan said:


> I find it particularly amusing that he got particularly butthurt over anon neg rep then proceeds to do the same to Dave.
> 
> Anyhow back on topic. As a fan of both the original PC games I'm hoping there'll be a PC port, I need some sneaky, invisible, disc throwing Pred action.



I believe it's already out on PC, on Steam at least. Check that out


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 13, 2010)

Origin said:


> I believe it's already out on PC, on Steam at least. Check that out



Oh snap there goes my free time!

Edit: out on the 19th. I see AvP getting bought on payday.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 14, 2010)

Origin said:


> I believe it's already out on PC, on Steam at least. Check that out



The demo is out currently on Steam for PC, full version for PC will be released on the 16th. (in the US) 



BigBaldIan said:


> Anyhow back on topic. As a fan of both the original PC games I'm hoping there'll be a PC port, I need some sneaky, invisible, disc throwing Pred action.



Yeah sorry about that, my thread title might have been deceiving, since I created the thread back when it was first announced only 360 and PS3 were announced originally, the PC announcement came later.  I pre-ordered my copy on 360 originally but when I found out it was coming out on PC I changed my pre-order over to that.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm snagging the demo now.


----------



## GazPots (Feb 15, 2010)

I really am hoping the full game is a hell of an inprovment on the demo. Just hope it isn't as clunky and full of mash X button moments as the demo was.


Saying that, i'm really onl;y going for the singleplayer. If multiplayer somehow rocks it'll be an added bonus.


----------



## Pauly (Feb 16, 2010)

IGN gave it 8.5/10, Gamespot 5.5/10.


----------



## jymellis (Feb 16, 2010)

we have been playing the ps3 demo, love it!


----------



## Isan (Feb 16, 2010)

it is out today :d


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 16, 2010)

Pauly said:


> IGN gave it 8.5/10, Gamespot 5.5/10.



I didn't read it but someone said Gamespot apparently didn't publish it online for some reason... I wonder why...?  I don't see how you could possibly rate it that low, I agree with IGN in that there were definitely things that could have been done better IMO but nowhere NEAR a 5.5.... someone is clearly mad about something, but I don't think it's the game... 

EDIT: They finally posted it online, just found it now:

http://www.gamespot.com/xbox360/action/aliensvspredatorworkingtitle/review.html

While I agree some of the controls/movement are annoying, they are pretty damn harsh!


----------



## Xaios (Feb 16, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> I didn't read it but someone said Gamespot apparently didn't publish it online for some reason... I wonder why...?  I don't see how you could possibly rate it that low, I agree with IGN in that there were definitely things that could have been done better IMO but nowhere NEAR a 5.5.... someone is clearly mad about something, but I don't think it's the game...
> 
> EDIT: They finally posted it online, just found it now:
> 
> ...



Dude, it's Gamespot. Their primary function on this earth is to mitigate the heady rush of fanboyistic perfect 10 scores that are associated with certain franchises (as well as certain hyped new franchises).


----------



## Pauly (Feb 16, 2010)

Empire Magazine 4/5
Game Informer 5.75/10
Gamers.AT 81%
Seraphic Gaming 8.6/10
OXM UK 8/10
TechDigest.TV 4/5
PC Zone 82%
Bit-Tech 7/10
Polymania 3+/5
Gamereactor 6/10
Everyeye.it 7.5/10
Gamez.nl 86/100
Jeuxactu.com 7/10 (SP)
Games.Tiscali 7/10
Gram.PL 4/6
GamingXP.Com 84%
FZ.SE 2/5


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd say I'd agree with the guys who are giving it between an 8 and 8.5 honestly (controlling the alien is pretty difficult, could have been much better) but I don't get the folks giving it a 40%....  I'm a bit biased as I'm a fan of the series but as far as fun-factor it is seriously fun for multiplayer!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 17, 2010)

So is the actual game any better than the demos?


----------



## jymellis (Feb 17, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> (controlling the alien is pretty difficult, could have been much better)



you seriously need to see my 14 year old and 7 year old as the aliens.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 17, 2010)

BigBaldIan said:


> So is the actual game any better than the demos?



I haven't played MP yet but the single player is pretty fun. The Predator is my favorite character and I'm digging cloaking and hiding only to distract one guy and jump down on the other while he goes to inspect where the noise came from! 



jymellis said:


> you seriously need to see my 14 year old and 7 year old as the aliens.



I didn't have any problem moving around as the alien in MP during the demo but controlling the alien in single player is hit or miss sometimes... I try to use some of the grate openings and the alien just doesn't want to go in... makes stalking and hiding a bit more difficult that way!


----------



## jymellis (Feb 17, 2010)

thats awesome dude! im getting it for my kid for his bday on the 5th.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 17, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> I haven't played MP yet but the single player is pretty fun. The Predator is my favorite character and I'm digging cloaking and hiding only to distract one guy and jump down on the other while he goes to inspect where the noise came from!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have any problem moving around as the alien in MP during the demo but controlling the alien in single player is hit or miss sometimes... I try to use some of the grate openings and the alien just doesn't want to go in... makes stalking and hiding a bit more difficult that way!


 
Alien: HSSSHHssssssshhshsshshshsshsh! 
Translation: "I'm claustrophobic!"

Got to wait until the 19th in the UK but will definitely be picking up a copy when it comes out. Loved AvP 1 & 2 and sincerely hope this one brings a similar kind of sick smile to my face.


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Feb 17, 2010)

Controlling the Aliens gets easier the more you play as them, that's my thought anyway. The only thing I don't like is that it doesn't seem like you can choose what species you wanna play as for multiplayer, only different skins for the species you're given...could be wrong though as i've only tried player matches.

I also love the Predators execution moves, the Aliens too actually.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 17, 2010)

cyberwaste6996 said:


> Controlling the Aliens gets easier the more you play as them, that's my thought anyway. The only thing I don't like is that it doesn't seem like you can choose what species you wanna play as for multiplayer, only different skins for the species you're given...could be wrong though as i've only tried player matches.
> 
> I also love the Predators execution moves, the Aliens too actually.



Are you talking about PC or console? The skins are on one line, you have to either push the stick up (console) or move the cursor (PC) to the big picture of the species and click on it to change it.  The little picture below the big picture will change the player skins, but if you don't push up you can't change the species. Now, some game matches will only allow certain amounts of each species so that might explain it as well but if you're playing free-for-all style MP you should be able to do it as described above.


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Feb 18, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Are you talking about PC or console? The skins are on one line, you have to either push the stick up (console) or move the cursor (PC) to the big picture of the species and click on it to change it.  The little picture below the big picture will change the player skins, but if you don't push up you can't change the species. Now, some game matches will only allow certain amounts of each species so that might explain it as well but if you're playing free-for-all style MP you should be able to do it as described above.


 
Sweet deal. Is there a way to stay with the group you just played with after a ranked match?


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 18, 2010)

No idea there, I'm STILL waiting on my copy for PC and I haven't played the copy for 360 that my buddy loaned me on Live yet, been working through the single player missions so when I get the PC version finally I can just hop online.  If you're on console, and you're not playing a private match it's probably doubtful.


----------



## Isan (Feb 18, 2010)

when it ends send them invites ... you can play with up to 8 other people in your party if you are searching for ranked matches.. and 17 if it is player matches...


----------



## pink freud (Feb 18, 2010)

Is controlling the Alien the same as it was in AvP 2? Because I had no problem with that...


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok I installed AvP this afternoon and just played multiplayer for about 45 mins or so. They need to fix a few things IMO:

1. If you're playing Species TDM, they should NOT start a match with 3 teams being WAY unbalanced. I just had a team where I was an alien BY MYSELF, 2 Marines and 3 Predators.

2. They need to work on the matchmaking itself... I waited for about 15 minutes to join the matches out of the hour I was trying to play.  Pretty annoying, they should go to dedicated servers only and just leave it be. 

I will say the final game I just played was hilarious, for the first half of the game I was whupping ass. As an alien and playing solo, it's tough when the marines stick in pairs because I can't kill both if they turn around while I chomp the one dude's head using a stealth kill and the other guy realizes it!  I was up pretty far ahead and laughing the whole time (think it was A-13, M-7 and P-6) until the pussy marines (who were in a party) decided to rage-quit.   When it is a SINGLE alien against 3 predators (haven't played as a pred yet but it appears they get ALL the weapons instead of having to find them like it was in the demo) it is WAY stacked if they stick together at all. I would start a melee fight with one guy only to get a disc to the back of the head!  I basically told them it's not my style to rage-quit but considering the circumstances it was either melee fight honorably until the match ended or I was going to leave. 2 out of the 3 were cool with it but the other guy kept dicking me so finally one of the dudes started team-killing him which was fucking hilarious!  Apparently you can use the predator weapons against your teammates!  Yeah, so that was kinda funny but at the same time pisses me off that I had to wait 5-10 minutes to FIND the game only to have the teams severely stacked and then getting stuck when pussies bailed on the match.  I finished out the match btw, because even though that's annoying I'm not a little bitch.


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Feb 21, 2010)

Predators only have their wrist blades at the beggining, everything else need to be picked up. Once they die they need to re gather their weapons.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah I just found that out this evening when I got to play as a predator finally.  They still had all their stuff as they were out in the open and as an alien when they are literally standing back to back there's no chance to kill them!


----------



## Pauly (Feb 24, 2010)

Crits:
The single player campaigns are all really, really short. I know if you play all three it's about the same length as relatively short single FPS game campaign, but you play more or less all the same levels as each species, retreading old ground e.t.c. It doesn't feel like much of an advance over the previous games, bar the better graphics.

The AI is pretty terrible, as an Alien you munch on a marine, screams aplenty... but the other marines round the corner are oblivious, and when they find the body they don't panic or anything. The voice acting is annoying too because the same lines get recycled over and over.

It's only scary if you're a marine. The original AVP made me cack myself whoever I was playing as, as they'd be things like sentry guns in places you didn't expect if you were an alien, or surprise alien attacks as the pred. This one is much more predictable.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 24, 2010)

Pauly said:


> Crits:
> The single player campaigns are all really, really short. I know if you play all three it's about the same length as relatively short single FPS game campaign, but you play more or less all the same levels as each species, retreading old ground e.t.c. It doesn't feel like much of an advance over the previous games, bar the better graphics.
> 
> The AI is pretty terrible, as an Alien you munch on a marine, screams aplenty... but the other marines round the corner are oblivious, and when they find the body they don't panic or anything. The voice acting is annoying too because the same lines get recycled over and over.
> ...



 Also the single player AI on the alien makes me mad as I'll be hiding in the ABSOLUTE DARK and somehow the marine will see me and shoot me! Other times I can be walking behind them in a well-lit tunnel and they don't hear a peep! 

As far as the MP goes I've spent a bit more time and I'm torn... 50% of the time I'm enjoying it immensely as I have had a few games where I totally dominated the other guys. Then there is the other 50% where hits didn't register or I block a light melee and when I go to attack my hit gets blocked... uhhh that's not how their melee combat system is supposed to work!  Also, I find it annoying how there is no team-balancing and apparently no option for dedicated servers on ranked multiplayer?!  I'm glad I picked up Team Fortress 2 as I've found myself starting with AvP... getting frustrated a short while after... then switching over to TF2.


----------



## Pauly (Mar 3, 2010)

Now there's dedicated servers for the PC version.... I think the multiplayer is stronger than the single player, lol. Who'd have thought?


----------



## jymellis (Mar 3, 2010)

actually on the ps3 online version there is also specias balancing. its in the options menu when you host your own game.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 3, 2010)

Pauly said:


> Now there's dedicated servers for the PC version.... I think the multiplayer is stronger than the single player, lol. Who'd have thought?



Did that just start? To be honest I haven't touched it since my last post... I was so annoyed spending 50% of my gaming time WAITING to get into a match that I've been playing TF2 the whole time.  If they have switched to dedicated servers now and it won't take me 10+ minutes to find a game, I'm back in the saddle but it makes me angry when I can launch steam, start TF2 and find an open match to connect to in like less than a minute but how it was set up before I'd be stuck waiting in a pre-game lobby for enough people to join a match for it to start.  If they just added this I'm going to have to play tonight and see if it's better now.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 3, 2010)

I only have the demo version, I found the aliens really sketchy control wise.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 3, 2010)

jymellis said:


> actually on the ps3 online version there is also specias balancing. its in the options menu when you host your own game.



You can do that on the PC version as well, but since it's not a dedicated server it may take 20 minutes to find enough people to play the match you created to host. The problem with that is most people, like myself, get tired of waiting 15+ minutes to START a game once you're in the lobby so they leave... 



vampiregenocide said:


> I only have the demo version, I found the aliens really sketchy control wise.



The demo was based on pre-release code. I found they were a little easier to control in the full version but still can be buggy at times... like I'll hit someone with my tail and it won't register even though the ping was fine so it wasn't lag. 


Also info on said update (which supposedly came out on Monday, I guess it's coming via Steam?):

SEGA Europe Blog | Aliens vs. Predator PC Patch Incoming

Some people were saying it was Monday when they posted a response and still didn't have the update, and it appears it won't be posted on their website so I can only assume it will be pushed out as a Steam update.


----------



## Pauly (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah the dedi's were always meant to be included but for some retarded reason they didn't actually get them going till the game had been out for a while. Not sure if they're still beta's either! It's certainly an improvement though.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 3, 2010)

i know this is the xbox thread but i also know alot of you also have a ps3 so 
im gonna be on avp for ps3 in bout 15 minutes. game tag name jymellis


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 4, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i know this is the xbox thread but i also know alot of you also have a ps3 so
> im gonna be on avp for ps3 in bout 15 minutes. game tag name jymellis



Hehe I brought that up previously in the thread:



HighGain510 said:


> Yeah sorry about that, my thread title might have been deceiving, since I created the thread back when it was first announced only 360 and PS3 were announced originally, the PC announcement came later.  I pre-ordered my copy on 360 originally but when I found out it was coming out on PC I changed my pre-order over to that.



I was excited that it was announced for 360 (and PS3 shortly thereafter... and PC later ) so I had titled it as such, but this thread is meant for all our AvP-loving home skillets to come in and discuss it!  I also wish they would set it up so PC-PS3-XBOX players could all play the same game against each other as an option!


----------



## jymellis (Mar 4, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> I was excited that it was announced for 360 (and PS3 shortly thereafter... and PC later ) so I had titled it as such, but this thread is meant for all our AvP-loving home skillets to come in and discuss it!  I also wish they would set it up so PC-PS3-XBOX players could all play the same game against each other as an option!


 
now that would be awesome


----------



## cataclysm_child (Mar 4, 2010)

I tried the demo on ps3 but was pretty disappointed really. Graphics looked like 1999 or something  It was fun for like 20 min. though, but then it got boring, was like something were missing.

I guess it is A LOT better on the PC though, but I don't think my 7-8 year old PC can handle that game


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 4, 2010)

I just bought a new 1GB Radeon card that is DirectX 11 compatible and it looks AWESOME on my PC.  I think a lot of these newer games, since the hardware on the PS3 and 360 is older at this point, are starting to tax the systems so they're getting to the point where they can only do so much with what they have. If you have a PC, you're able to keep pushing that so you get more on the video side of things. It's a trade-off as the console stuff is *generally* more stable, so as long as drivers/software are decent for the PC version I'd always rather go PC but sometimes that is not the case so that's when I'd grab a console version of a game first.


----------



## Pauly (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes I believe consoles are currently locked at DirectX 9, but the advantage is that games are entirely optimised for the hardware.

The balance you have to juggle is that some multi-platform games are lazily ported for the PC and things like the menu system, HUD, field-of-view (especially if played on mutli-monitor setups) e.t.c feel very console-y and don't feel as fluid.

A good example of how it should be done is B:BC2; the PC version feels like a PC game, which was a conscious decision by the developers. You can set your own FOV, the menus are mouse-friendly and so on. Also it looks very nice on DX11.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Mar 4, 2010)

I've completely abandon the PC when it comes to games. I've just had so many frustrating situations with it through the years. You know, buying a game, and then when you try it i doesn't work! Or the computer freezes, or you figure yet again that you have to upgrade it and the list goes on.

I still think the PC is superior when it comes to games though, I just don't think it's worth it. And after playing mass effect 2 I have nothing to say about the graphics just yet. The concoles won't last for many more years now though. A new gen should be released in 2012 or something.

What I don't understand is why they can't add mouse support on the consoles?! Can it really be that hard?! That controller for FPS games is shit. I think the controller works pretty good for BF:BC2 though, but my aim would be way better with a mouse. I on't feel like the aim is that crucial in BF though, but I didn't get MW2 just because of that stupid contoller -_-


----------



## jymellis (Mar 4, 2010)

actually the graphics on my actual game seem slightly better than the demo i had on the ps3. its not a super improvement but its not as pixilated. and everything moves alot smoother.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 7, 2010)

Holy evil Jesus they fucked up the online.

No one is on. : / Last night was the first time in a week I actually had an enjoyable sit down. Usually I log on, wait 10-15 minutes to get in a game with 3-4 people and it blows.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 7, 2010)

Tiger said:


> Holy evil Jesus they fucked up the online.
> 
> No one is on. : / Last night was the first time in a week I actually had an enjoyable sit down. Usually I log on, wait 10-15 minutes to get in a game with 3-4 people and it blows.



Yep, that sums up pretty much exactly how my time spent playing went as well. Supposedly Rebellion was putting out a patch on Monday to add dedicated servers so people could avoid their ABSOLUTELY HORRID multiplayer setup they went with currently. Still no patch. Fail.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 7, 2010)

About the only time I get into a good match is when the girlfriend comes over and I cant play any more.


----------



## GazPots (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok so i finally get a game after waiting for 5 mins to find a room on the aweful quick match crap and i get species team death match.


4 Predators versus me as an alien.


Erm. No thanks, i'll leave the butt rape to some other idiot. I'm gettting tired of the horribly imbalanced lobbies which result in horrendous numbers of predators against smaller numbers of aliens and marines.


I'm also tired of shitty hosts leaving before the game ends and killing the game for everyone.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 8, 2010)

ill be on in 10 minutes. i dont do any of the above posted bullshit either!


----------



## jymellis (Mar 8, 2010)

ps3 version by the way


----------

